# What is best site / way to sell vintage bike?



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

I fully respect that this forum is not place to sell a bike so can anyone tell me if there is a particular site that is best place to put a vintage bike for sale besides EBAY or Craigslist?

Do many people search roadbikereview.com classifieds for vintage bikes? Or is there a vintage bike website that may be better? 

This is also not meant to be a "teaser"..just asking for advice. 

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

I guess it depends on how fast you want to sell it. Not much is going to beat eBay. It hits the most people and will sell for what it's worth at the time you sell it. Can't hurt to try Craig's first as it's totally free. Look out for the scams though. almost every time I try to sell something on Craig's I get some buyer that wants to give me a cashiers check and arrange for third party pickup. these are all scams. Google does list other auctions sites


Rob T said:


> I fully respect that this forum is not place to sell a bike so can anyone tell me if there is a particular site that is best place to put a vintage bike for sale besides EBAY or Craigslist?
> 
> Do many people search roadbikereview.com classifieds for vintage bikes? Or is there a vintage bike website that may be better?
> 
> ...


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I think a lot depends on what type of bike you are selling as well, but ebay is a safe bet, craigslist is full of scammers, there is the classic and antique bike exchange, probably better for non racing type bikes. You can try bike forums, but it has been my experience trying to sell cycling anything to a cyclist at a decent price is tough. Cyclists are cheaper than vintage British motorcycle people and that is cheap. If you aren't in a hurry I think good old word of mouth is pretty decent.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

I'll bite. So what are you selling??


----------

